# Awful.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

We took our daughter to a sort of working farm yesterday. It's a place where a lot of children go on their school trips. They have different breeds of cows, pigs, sheep, Llamas, goats, donkeys, Shetlands. They also have guinea pigs and rabbits.

This is how they keep them. Not a scrap of hay for them to eat, hide in or keep them warm. Rabbits in with the guinea pigs too.










Poor Rabbit


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

That's just not right 
Poor little things


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you reported them?

I know the RSPCA are a bit crap, but they may do something. Even if its just to give the people some advise.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Name and shame please.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Poor things thats awful. I say report them even if more than likely the RSPCA won't actually do anything


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Name and shame please.


This is the place.

Cannon Hall Farm Attraction South Yorkshire

I don't know who to report it to - would it be our local RSPCA or the one in Yorkshire?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Try both! You never know, it might actually work!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I went there with my kids school trip a few years ago, I only remember that the pigs enclosure was filthy and full of flies which is totally uneccesary.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Forgot to mention - one of the piggies had what I think was hay mite and the back end of it was nearly bald. Don't know if it was being treated or not though but if it was I would have thought they would have kept it somewhere a bit warmer.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> This is the place.
> 
> Cannon Hall Farm Attraction South Yorkshire
> 
> I don't know who to report it to - would it be our local RSPCA or the one in Yorkshire?


Ring the national line 09001234999


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Nonnie although I can't ring that number from my phone because I had 0900 numbers blocked a few years ago after doing what was meant to be a free online IQ test and it ended up charging me £60 on my phone bill.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Just checked online, its 0300 1234 999.

I have it stored wrong


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thats horrible, the white rabbit in the last pic looks like its got a sore eye aswell 

actually im in south yorks so im gunna report it aswell


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

In the first pic is that their water bowl?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ive reported them, she said she'll pass the info on to the inspector who'll decide the best course of action which will probably be nothing


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> thats horrible, the white rabbit in the last pic looks like its got a sore eye aswell
> 
> actually im in south yorks so im gunna report it aswell


Yes I thought that looking at it on the picture.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> In the first pic is that their water bowl?


Yes all the water bowls were filthy with food and goodness knows what else in.

















At least these did fare a little better with a house to hide in.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> ive reported them, she said she'll pass the info on to the inspector who'll decide the best course of action which will probably be nothing


Thanks anyway.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I can't believe that something so basic as hay and bedding and clean water have been so neglected! Either they need educating on basic animal care or they're just too lazy to do it properly.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

OMG that is disgusting!!!  I regularly refill my dogs water bowl and if there's dirt in it I tip the water our and put fresh in  

Surely something has to be done, you have photo evidence!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Thanks anyway.


you're welcome Jazzy


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

To be fair they all have a good amount of space,its clean and if you use bowls for water they can get bits of food/bedding in within seconds,they dont look that bad.Did you ask if they were given any hay?? they may give them some in the evenings,and eat it all.just a thought


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

That does look awful they should at least have a house or something to hide in... 

I work at a farm place like that and the rabbits/guinea pigs have an outdoor enclosure with some toys like those nibbly knot things and a big house to hide in... although I do keep seeing rats running around in there


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww poor wee things eh..

I would popped a note or something threw a door to say put hay in and water bottles in there instead of bowls we all know they get everything in it seconds later.. ut:

I noticed all the ginnys look the same..:idea: they must be of all the same litter..:idea:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Aww poor wee things eh..
> 
> I would popped a note or something threw a door to say put hay in and water bottles in there instead of bowls we all know they get everything in it seconds later.. ut:
> 
> I noticed all the ginnys look the same..:idea: they must be of all the same litter..:idea:


i bet its more likely theyre all inter bred, cos they only have small litters


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> i bet its more likely theyre all inter bred, cos they only have small litters


Awww thats sad..


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I know I'm the same with our dogs water - I'm always changing it. I'm sure they could get something better than bowls for water. Can't believe the poor things have no hay or straw to keep them warm. Hay is around 80% of a guinea pigs diet too and they have none.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> To be fair they all have a good amount of space,its clean and if you use bowls for water they can get bits of food/bedding in within seconds,they dont look that bad.Did you ask if they were given any hay?? they may give them some in the evenings,and eat it all.just a thought


Sadly there wasn't anyone around to ask - staff seemed thin on the ground. They were lovely and clean and had space but guinea pigs and rabbits do need a constant supply of hay and not just at night. It is a farm so they must have had bales of hay.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i bet its more likely theyre all inter bred, cos they only have small litters


Yes I think I spotted a few pregnant ones.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Those poor little things 

ETA: Found some photos on Flickr...perhaps it was just like that when you were there, maybe they had eaten all of the hay? There's hay in this photo of them...

Guinea pigs on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC05763 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC05770 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I'm not excusing them, just saying, they might be well looked after. I know my piggies eat all their hay first and it never looks like they have had any.

Of course there's still the fact that they are probably breeding like crazy because they are all the same colour with similar markings


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> We took our daughter to a sort of working farm yesterday. It's a place where a lot of children go on their school trips. They have different breeds of cows, pigs, sheep, Llamas, goats, donkeys, Shetlands. They also have guinea pigs and rabbits.
> 
> This is how they keep them. Not a scrap of hay for them to eat, hide in or keep them warm. Rabbits in with the guinea pigs too.
> 
> ...


hmy: :cursing:
The black one's bum is filthy! :cursing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I have to say i want to play on this though... :blushing: 

Adventure Playground - Cannon Hall Farm Attraction South Yorkshire


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I have to say i want to play on this though... :blushing:
> 
> Adventure Playground - Cannon Hall Farm Attraction South Yorkshire


Well you can't


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Anyway your not allowed to go cos you will steal some bunnies and gpigs.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Well you can't





thedogsmother said:


> Anyway your not allowed to go cos you will steal some bunnies and gpigs.


why not????? 
I promise not to steal them...

I may get stuck on the slide tho... :blushing:


----------

